# NEC code year for the April EE PE exam?



## bfj (Dec 28, 2006)

Does anyone know the NEC code year for the April EE PE exam?

tia.


----------



## Dark Knight (Dec 28, 2006)

2005, I think.

Yes. It is 2005. Just checked it. They started to use that version for the April 2006 test.


----------



## chaosiscash (Dec 28, 2006)

It will be the 2005 code until the April 2009 test. I would suggest using the Handbook, instead of just the code.

Chaos


----------



## Ritchie503 (Dec 28, 2006)

The NEC only comes out every three years, so the next version will be 2008 (usually comes out in fall of the year before, so fall 2007).

I personally always get the handbook as the graphics and additional text are helpful. Always remember that additional text in the handbook (blue text in mine) is NOT code, it is the authors interpretation of the code and is not enforceable (typically good explanation anyway).


----------

